# 3 yr old Dwarf for Adoption...



## willow29 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

I was on another message board and noticed a post for Voice For Horses Rescue in Toledo, OH. They have a 3 year old Dwarf with a crooked front leg that needs a good home. Her name is Mocha and she is listed on petfinder, under their rescue. Their email address is: [email protected] or phone# 419-247-0025. It is okay to crosspost. The adoption fee is $100.00 Can anyone help this dear little horse??

Jill




:


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Jun 29, 2007)

I contacted the rescue last week about Mocha. I was told that there was an adoption pending

and a couple days later I got an email saying that Mocha had found a forever home!


----------



## Mareishtude (Jun 29, 2007)

Marilyn SE MN said:


> I contacted the rescue last week about Mocha. I was told that there was an adoption pending
> 
> and a couple days later I got an email saying that Mocha had found a forever home!






: Hi Jill & Marilyn,

My husband and I are the ones who adopted Mocha and she is an absolute love! Thank you for watching out for these little ones.

Cindy


----------



## willow29 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi! I am so glad she got a wonderful home!! Thank you for adopting her!!! :aktion033:


----------

